# bamboo/wood shrimp



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was thinking about getting a bamboo 20L. theyres a good curent from my filter so feeling shouldnt be a problem

i was just wondering if it needs alot of space because its already stocked with 5 blackline rasboras, a kuhli loach {thinking about getting another) and three gold platies.

and what else about them? i cant get much first hand descriptions of them

thanks


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You can have more than one in a tank they only grow a max of 4" wich is still a bit big for the usual size of them and they will work fine with those fish. As long as theres a current they'll be fine. As for a description the color varies from light brown to dark brown to even bright red. They have a beige stripe dwn their backs and instead of claws like a crayfish they have fans that catch the particles out of the water and they eat them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/invertebrates/18699-feeding-filter-feeding-shrimps.html

^^some good ideas on feeding in that thread. Bamboo shrimps are fairly easy shrimp to keep. just make sure you feed them well, espacially when they start looking for food on the ground.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I would not get more than 3 or 4. You may have the room, but that's not the issue. It's the space around the filter where they will feed and also the availability of detrius/food. How mature is your tank? I got lucky with a relatively new tank, I'd say anything younger than 6 months or so won't have enough food and you'll end up having to do target feeding.
Most bamboo shrimp die in the average home aquarium because they slowly starve.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

oh ok. the tank is barely a month so i guess i'll have to wait.. or try target feeding.. how hard would that b?

i was thinking maybe holding an algae tablet in the filter current when its trying to feed. not sure how affective it would be but im not against making my own shrimp food if that is too uneffective


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Not very, I briefly touched upon it in the topic fishbguy mentioned. Let me know if you have further specific questions.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

uh would an algae tablet feeding be ok?? 

& should the current go straight because mine goes down on an angle // a little less than that.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

They are not primarily herbivores, so feeding them algae tablets exclusively might be a problem. Also, another problem is that the tablets may not break down right. Remember these shrimp only have fans in place of claws and they need SMALL detrius to be able to feed.
Their diet in the wild consists of phytoplankton and zooplankton. I have read on various sites, some name them algae eaters, some carnivorous. Plankton are small animals, so that would mean they are primarily carnivorous but I doubt they don't go after plant matter as well.
I would feed them a balanced diet both plant and animal diet.
Mine don't seem terribly interested in any sort of algae. I remember one time they were both kinda hungry and I dropped a Hikari Sinking Carnivore tablet, they went RIGHT for it. I have yet to see them jump at any sort of algae wafers.

Current doesn't have to be straight down as long as they can get close to it. They will place themselves however they can right in it's path so that they can catch whatever is in the water column. Just do your best to place some driftwood or a rock somewhere around the current where they can sit.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

oh. i guess i'll make my own shrimp food. and get some carnivore tablets as well. thanks guys


----------



## Potted420Grower (Feb 5, 2008)

stick to ghost shrimp there much easier to take care of...some form of freshwater microvert along with a powerhead is the best way to feed the bamboos...
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1843
try these out instead


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea I got three(I think) just a few days ago. They were labelled as some kind of algae shrimp though. The have a straight body with a white stripe down there back and have some green behind there eyes but that's probably just be there stomach. There very pretty and enjoy each others company. Are the amanos?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Pics would be best.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't have a camera... It has some red too. I'll go look on google


----------

